# VNC Verbindungsproblem



## mschlegel (4. November 2007)

Ich habe gerade den Remote-Desktop in meinem openSUSE konfiguriert und auf dem Windows-Rechner tightVNC installiert. Ich habe mich genau an die Anweisung im Wiki gehalten aber komischerweise kann ich mich nicht über Port 5900 verbinden obwohl dieser in der Firewall eingetragen ist. Über Port 5901 funktioniert es, dieser steht aber nicht in der Firewall?

Kann mir jemand dieses seltsame Verhalten erklären?
Danke


----------



## Culebra (4. November 2007)

Hallo,

überprüfe doch bitte, ob VNC auch auf dem Port 5900 horcht ("netstat -apn"), oder läuft auf dem Port schon etwas anderes?

Ist die Firewall auch aktiviert? Stehen die Regeln zu Port 5900 / 5901 unter "iptables-save"?

Grüsse...


----------



## mschlegel (4. November 2007)

Ich habe inzwischen auf NX umgestellt und VNC wieder deaktiviert. Scheint sicherer zu sein und ist definitv schneller (nach einem ersten Test).

Trotzdem Danke, die Befehle sind mir bestimmt nochmal hilfreich.


----------

